# Band-saw advice?



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

What do you think of me fitting a Carter blade stabilizer to my band-saw? Has any one had experience with these?

My story is a couple of years ago I purchased a new Laguna 14/12 band saw and pensioned of my old 12" 40 plus years old Easy Cut (but didn't throw it out).

My scroll saw was making hard work of some jobs. Then I got the idea of cranking up the old band saw with a dedicated 1/8" blade for those tough jobs.
Found a good second hand motor redid the pulley setup to get the speed right, fitted new tyres, made up a belt guard and purchased a couple of 1/8" bands.

All good except I keep snapping blades, the guides on the old girl are pretty secondhand.I have watched Alex Snodgrass set up on u tube and thought I would trash the old guides and set up the old girl with a blade stabilizer.

Before rushing out and buying anything I thought I would draw on your experience.
Sure would like to know what you think.

Merry Christmas to all
John T


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just to be clear, you don't mean the Carter guides that support both sides of the blade. Are you talking about the band saw stabilizer for scroll cutting that simply backs the blade so it doesn't move backwards when you press the workpiece into the blade? Here's the link: Saw Blade Stabilizer - Band Saw Stabilizer | Carter Products.

Here is a pretty good review, the writer liked it. Carter Stabilizer Review - NewWoodworker.com LLC


Here's a video by Alex Snodgrass on the stabilizer: 




And another cutting the famous reindeer: 




Here are the Lumberjock reviews: LumberJocks Woodworking Reviews @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

You will need to contact Carter to find a unit that fits your small saw, but you might consider adding it to your fourteen /12, which has a superior tensioner. Consider using a 3/16th blade which will likely be a little less fragile than the 1/8th. I think Snodgrass is using a 1/4 inch blade and making pretty tight turns. 

One thing that has helped with band saw cuts is honing the back of the blade with a stone made for this purpose. https://www.amazon.com/Olson-AC7001...4547&sr=8-4&keywords=band+saw+blade+accessory.

Another thing that may help is using a lubricating stick on the blade, which reduces friction: http://www.rockler.com/blade-lubricant-stick.

Finally, on breakage: tension settings need to be fairly light for a 1/8th blade. If they're breaking and you use the lube stick and round off the back and use the stabilizer. either the saw is off, or you've got the tension too tight.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have a small Delta Rockwell band saw with a dedicated carter guide. Once you get used to how it works, it is great. You can make really tight and intricate cuts that are not possible. I also have a set of carter stablelizer guides for my 14" Jet, but I use this saw mainly for resawing Walnut, so regular guides are preferred.

Frank


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

I have it for my Rikon 14". The only think I don't like is having to take it off and put it back on. It involves removing the top guide and pushing the bottom bearings back.


----------



## Lucky Irish (Mar 7, 2015)

I have the Carter band saw stabilizer for cutting out band saw boxes and it works very well.


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for your informative reply Tom
You have given me heaps of information, Like honing the back of the blade,never thought of that!!
I am looking at a Stabilizer and to make my old band-saw a dedicated back up to my scroll saw.
Changing my 14/12 each time although it would work well it would drive me nuts.
At present I am making toys from MDF off cuts that I accumulated when I had a Hardware shop and cut board etc to size.
Saved for 4 years and now finally getting used ( toys to giveaway)
The scroll saw is good for detail. then I thought of the old girl for the hack outs.
I have checked out all of your links Tom which has changed my mind lots for which I thank you.
Thanks heaps for your reply
John T


----------



## RJT501Win (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Frank
Pretty much what I want, a dedicated smaller band-saw for tighter work.
Like you I use my larger Band-saw for other jobs.
Thanks for your input, now I am more comfortable purchasing a stabilizer.
Cheers John T


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

rjtwin501 said:


> ...
> Pretty much what I want, a dedicated smaller band-saw for tighter work.
> Like you I use my larger Band-saw for other jobs.
> 
> Cheers John T


I really like my Rikon 10 inch for light work. Contacted Carter for which model guide would fit, but they have not replied yet. The Rikon and it's kissin' cousin, the WEN 10 inch band saws, both have roller guides, but I don't want to just guess about which model will fit--don't like modifying or jury rigging something that expensive.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Aha! Got the word on the correct stabilizer for a Rikon (and probably WEN 10 inch saw: From Carter--You will need the RIK1 stabilizer for the 10” saw. I will be getting that pretty soon. Contact Carter sales for the best fit for your machine. Good customer service.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Lucky Irish said:


> I have the Carter band saw stabilizer for cutting out band saw boxes and it works very well.


Glad for your endorsement, methinks I will be treating my band saw to this upgrade....

Chris


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Woodcraft put the Rikon 10 inch saw up on sale for just $229. Get it, you'll like it. Great price too.


----------

